# New ICE TOYS anyone



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

So we are reduced to this, waiting for ice and talking about ICE toys we got for christmas ! LOL ! Well, I got a black and red plaid Mad Bomber hat (rabbit fur lined) from my daughter for my new ice fishing hat. So what did everyone get ?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

dont know yet...santa wont let me open anything till the family arives..........AT 4PM!!! UHG haha! but i did get a kenmore vacuum sealer last night from the future mother in law...she rocks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 4, 2011)

A new stormy kromer....and frabill tip ups...I have the best wife


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Mad Bombers and Stormy Kromers are awesome! I got an ice fishing book...figured I'd read about it while we wait! And ended up getting a smoking deal on a new to me Vexilar FL-8 from a certain guy wearing a red suit! The suit happened to be an Arctic Armor Red and Black suit, but that's close enough for me! Thanks to Lovin Life!


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

got each of my four kids a new ice rod and a small box loaded with ice gear.I myself got a new pop up shelter.Now all I need is ice!Figures took them out last year for the first time and they really got into it and now they can't wait.I have officially killed ice for this year through karma!


----------



## ohiobuck (Apr 8, 2006)

I got my 10 year old a new Marcum lx3 so i could have mine back this year


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I got frabil bibs and jacket! woooo!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

also a mr buddy, but i think im going to get the smaller one


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Mario if you remember how cold it was at wingfoot last year you may want to keep it. 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## buckipicker (Jan 8, 2008)

Eskimo Z51 ice auger and a set of ice anchors so I don't fly across Pymie in my Frabill refuge this year. I love my wife!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Am Artic Armor floatation suit from Mark's Bait & Tackle. C'mon ice and then the Spring Jig Bite.


----------



## solocam03 (Feb 1, 2009)

I was able to talk the wife into a new clam nanook this year!!! Bring on the cold!!


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

I got a Frabill Trekkar II. What a great surprise it was.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Got a Frabil Explorer, a heater, and a pair of Mucks.... I couldn't have asked for a better Christmas.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

All I got for ice fishing for christmas was new line but hey when I done bought a new buddy heater, otter shanty, straight line combo and rod case I think im doing pretty good this year just need ice lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## stevenj (Sep 16, 2007)

Santa brought me a Clam ice fishing starter kit which consists of a 5X5 pop up shelter,sled,and a hand auger. gotta start looking for a rod or two, and some other gear. Now I will start praying for a bit of cold weather. Never thought i would do that again after giving up downhill skiing. Bring it on
Steve


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

new vex, cant wait to try it


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

Thorne Brothers Quiverstick and a 2/3 Okuma fly reel


----------



## Eye'Eye'Captain (Apr 7, 2006)

I got awesome Ice stuff my whole family knows I'm a Ice Fisherman. They are too good to me.

a pair of wool thinsulate fingerless glovmitts
a 4" fillet knife 
a $50 Gander Gift Card
a $100 Cabela Gift Card from my Employer
a 18v Dewalt Drill to pair up with my old Mora hand Auger


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Shanty, vex , big order of jigs/spoons, cleats, heater, 2 packs of 2# test.........OH MAN, COME ON ICE!!!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

i got a new nils master 8" hand auger... my old lazer will be up for sale soon..


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

2 more rods (heavier) for jigging eye!!


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I_WALL_I said:


> 2 more rods (heavier) for jigging eye!!


Exact same here. I splurged and had a couple nice MH 28's made by a custom rod builder in Minnesota. I probably jinxed us all by doing that.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

got the marcum showdown flasher with all the accessarys, jaw-jacker, one more rod and reel combo ultra light, new chair for the shanty


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

SHOWMETHECRAPPIE, how have you been. Sounds like you got the motherload of toys this year. Hope to see you and ICEPRINCESS out for the get togethers this year !


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Well I have not ICE FISHED for four years(I was in virginia). Thanks to lundy I have a new to me vex xl20. Thank to Marks bait shop in revenna I have my Artic Armor bibs and coat,four new rods, some jigs and two JawJackers. I also built a new sled that will get me 12in off the ice.top deck is 34inx60in and comes in at 18lb. Thanks to Quackpot for the ride to Mark's to day it was fun. Thanks Bruce NOW WE NEEEEEEEED ICE not just in my glass.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Got two jackers today and have been playing with it after I got home. Bruce no problem about the ride but you buying lunch wasn't fair. If nobody has mentioned it yet you adjust the bite tension with the wing screw at the end.








Loose for light bites, tighten down for harder bites. Come on ice 

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

